# Rock Island Armory 1911



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I just got one after reading numerous reviews. I've yet had the chance to shoot it, but I'm curious how everyone feels about it? 
I was shocked at the reviews I saw on YouTube praising the gun. The fact that it has great reviews and a low price tag? Gotta love that. Opinions?


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Have 2 -full size and compact. Wouldn't have anything else.Even if I could afford the Kimbers, sprinfield, etc would still go with the Rock.
Both of mine are very accurate,eats anything you put in them and never a problem. Parts are easy to get, tuning is easy as with most 1911's The full size is the duo-tone, looks really sharp.
Just my opinion


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just received one a week or so ago. You can see some of my posts. I really like it. I have only 200 rounds through it but no issues and it shoots great. Today I shot a lot of clay pigeons at 25 paces. (stationary of course)


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I have one on my want list as I have heard so much good stuff.A good 1911 for the masses.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

Greetings.
I almost got one of these interesting pistols this year. I had a choice, within that price range, and at least for this year I decided on a different gun in a different caliber. However, that choice was not made because I doubted the Rock Island's quality or design, or reviews.
I just needed a different gun this year, that was all.
Next year, provided all else stays the same (like availability, funds in the bank<if the monetary system has not completely collapsed>, and if there is still a 2nd Amendment to the Constitution, I plan to get one of these for myself.
Never held one in my hand, but when I heard about them I began to research comments from users, reviews, and videos on the Internet. 
From all indications, I believe they are a good, solid, piece and worthy of the reasonable price tag.
Cheers!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In that price range of 1911s, I don't think they can be beat. One of these days I want to get one of their "Tactical" models in 9mm and just run the snot out of it and see how it holds up.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a good friend who owns and loves his RIA 1911. It is a pretty dang nice gun and it shoots bullets reliably and pretty accurately. Accurate enough that I would bet most of the flyers I get when I am pushing the trigger are induced by my poor form as opposed to the weapon. When comparing it to a higher priced gun there are a few obvious diffrences that can be seen and felt. It is up to the buyer / owner to determine the value of these differences. If the fact it looks like a 1911 and shoots almost every brand of ammo almost every time is your criteria, then this is a great value and a great gun. I may also buy a Tactical model and run it hard to see how it hold up. You really cant go wrong for the cost of one and you can recapture most if not all the buy price when reselling it. A good value to be sure.

I just read on a different post that you love your RIA dearly....yet in this thread you say you have yet to shoot it. I hope you love it as much or even more once you have actually put in a mag and pushed the trigger a hundred or so times. Good Luck be safe!!!!!

RCG


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> I just read on a different post that you love your RIA dearly....yet in this thread you say you have yet to shoot it. I hope you love it as much or even more once you have actually put in a mag and pushed the trigger a hundred or so times. Good Luck be safe!!!!!
> 
> RCG


Yes I've never gotten to seriously shoot it but I have shot only like 10 quick rounds in my buddy's yard before his wife ended that lol. But right now I do love it and im hoping that opinion doesn't change once I get the 500round break in period through it


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought a full-size RIA Tactical in 45 ACP about 2 years ago. It was my first 1911 platform pistol. Since it was my first 1911, and I didn't know if I would like the platform, I didn't want to invest a lot of money. All I can say is that I have learned to like the 1911 platfom. The RI that I received was well put-together, very tight, but did have a problem with accuracy. I though it might be me, but others could not seem to get it to shoot accurately. I looked into the issue some more and found there was a defect in the rifling in the barrel. I contacted their US service office and they sent me a new barrel, no questions asked. I installed the new barrel, and now it is one of the most accuarate handguns in my collection. They have a life-time warranty and their service is excellent.

I have put quite a few rounds through the pistol and it still shoots great. No problems at all! I would not hesitate to recommend the Rock Island to any of my friends (and actually have done so). If you want to get into a good quality 1911 platform pistol and don't have the $600+ to buy a Springfield, Taurus, Remington, Ruger, Kimber, etc., then the Rock Island would be a great choice. I am currently thinking about buying one of the full-sized tactical models in 9mm.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

LefteeTris said:


> Yes I've never gotten to seriously shoot it but I have shot only like 10 quick rounds in my buddy's yard before his wife ended that lol. But right now I do love it and im hoping that opinion doesn't change once I get the 500round break in period through it


Woah.
Ok. I'm sure that I will love a RIA 1911 (whatever the model), and I am also sure that my friends on this an other forums are not wrong about their reviews of this particular strain of weaponry. 
That said, next year (wife only allows me one weapon a year, as my "allotment") I plan to get myself a RIA 1911 of some sort. I have not decided about the barrel length or other configurations. But, as I've posted on another forum, the general workmanship is specific to the gun. I've had a Cold Combat Commander that I thought was a factory "cull", yet, it was sold to me in, ummm, 1980 or so near Sacramento, CA.
The point is, that I believe that "off brand" gun manufactures can be, (and sometimes are) better than the standard "name brands" we all love and trust.
Just my opinions. Nothing more. Nothing less.
You're results may vary.


----------



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

Have not shot it yet but got mine in today. Took a while to clean it as it came super greasy. Its a Tactical in .45 FS. (below is my little p250 sc in 9mm)


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

DrRez said:


> Have not shot it yet but got mine in today. Took a while to clean it as it came super greasy. Its a Tactical in .45 FS. (below is my little p250 sc in 9mm)


I should've gotten the tactical! It took me a good while to clean it as well since it was as you said extremely greasy. 
I've shot it once so far only about 100 rounds. But man do I love it!


----------



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

LefteeTris said:


> I should've gotten the tactical! It took me a good while to clean it as well since it was as you said extremely greasy.
> I've shot it once so far only about 100 rounds. But man do I love it!


You dont happen to know if these

http://www.hoguestore.com/bmz_cache/4/47dee093a5c90758e3fcdc90626d0b75.image.300x225.jpg

hogue rubber GOV grips would fit without cutting?


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I wouldn't imagine it'd need cut unless you had an ambidextrous safety in which case the very top MAY need it. I was actually considering the same thing for mine.


----------



## PrinceKagato (Mar 7, 2013)

I purchased a RIA 1911 not too long ago, standard GI model. I always wanted a 1911 and this one was used at a decent price. I read a lot of reviews on it and decided to give it a shot. All I have to say is that I really enjoy shooting this gun. It is very accurate and for being my first .45, I have no problems firing it. I am only 5'7" and thought that maybe a .45 would be too big of a caliber for me to shoot, but I was wrong. I love shooting it and it is easy to break down and clean after you do it once or twice. Get it and enjoy!


----------



## PrinceKagato (Mar 7, 2013)

DrRez said:


> You dont happen to know if these
> 
> http://www.hoguestore.com/bmz_cache/4/47dee093a5c90758e3fcdc90626d0b75.image.300x225.jpg
> 
> hogue rubber GOV grips would fit without cutting?


I have hogue rubber grips on mine and they aren't cut to fit. They also feel VERY comfortable.


----------

